# How to trowel a concrete slide?



## tropwaterscapes (Feb 12, 2008)

I am building a concrete slide, and I wonder if somebody knows the best way to trowel out the slide to make it smooth? Also, what sealer is the best to put on the finish coat? Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## laybrick (Jul 2, 2006)

with a trowel:laughing:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

If possible, it should be formed upside down over masonite (slurried prior to pouring) for a glassy finish. If this is not possible, it should be rough troweled, then coated with pool plaster and slicked and burnished with plastic flexible trowels. It is an art, and not easy to get right.


----------

